# Questions for new teacher



## jensonsmummy

My son is currently on IEP stage 2. He will be starting primary school in Septemeber however the admission forms need to be in by start January.

I need to arrange a meeting with prespective schools but curious is there anything we need to ask/know

Its the school my son is at and i explained to her yesterday and her response was he will be grand 

So confused as its all new to us and we dont understand the whole process


----------



## Dimples81

Can you just clarify - is he at the school he is going to reception class in at the moment? Ie in the nursery class and you are applying for his reception place at the same school? Or is he in a different school/ nursery and you are applying elsewhere?


----------



## jensonsmummy

No hes at a nursery in a different school which makes it more difficult.

We have 3 schools which are manageable for us to get to. The one his brother is at (which isnt ideal for special needs child) and two others


----------

